# [mpd] failed to load database (résolu)

## barul

Bonjour.

Voilà, j'ai mergé mpd, mais je ne peux pas m'y connecter, et lorsque que je le démarre via /etc/init.d/mpd start, j'ai le droit à ce message d'erreur : 

```
Failed to load database: Unexpected end of file
```

Quand je le stop, j'ai 

```
 * Stopping Music Player Daemon ...

daemon: unable to kill proccess 3891: No such process

/etc/init.d/mpd: line 28:  4040 Aborted                 /usr/bin/mpd --kill /etc/mpd.conf                [ ok ]
```

Ça fait pas mal de messages d'erreur, et quand je veux lancer ncmpcpp, j'ai le droit à

```
Cannot connect to mpd: Connection refused
```

Mon /etc/mpd.conf : http://pastebin.com/P4XLmPRG

Merci d'avance  :Smile: Last edited by barul on Tue Aug 17, 2010 1:29 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## YetiBarBar

Bonjour,

Comment as tu créer le fichier database? Quels sont les droits sur le répertoire ~/.mpd/?

Peux tu mettre également le log d'erreur si il existe. C'est normal qu'il semble y avoir une tabulation après "localhost     "?

----------

## barul

Bonjour.

J'ai crée le fichier database avec un touch ~/musique/.mpd/database. 

J'ai bien un fichier de log d'erreur, mais il est vide.

Pour la tabulation cela doit être un problème avec pastebin, dans mon mpd.conf, il n'y en a pas.

Merci

Edit : mon ~/musique/.mpd ainsi que son contenu sont en 755

----------

## YetiBarBar

Essaie en supprimant ton fichier de db et en lançant 

```
/usr/bin/mpd --create-db
```

Tu peux aussi tenter de jouer avec les permissions du répertoire, vu que l'user mpd va tenter d'y écrire, un 777 sera peut être requis!

Les autres erreurs sont probablement liées à celle là : si le démon démarre pas, aucun client ne peux s'y connecter...

----------

## barul

Je viens de tenter un mpd --create-db après avoir supprimer le fichier ~/musique/.mpd/database, cela fait bien travailler le disque dur, mais aucun fichier n'est crée. 

Mon ~/musique/.mpd/ a également beau être en 777, rien n'y fait.

----------

## Poussin

Colle nous ton fichier de conf stp

----------

## barul

######################## REQUIRED PATHS ########################

music_directory                 "/home/barul/musique/"

playlist_directory              "/home/barul/musique/.mpd/playlist/"

db_file                         "/home/barul/musique/.mpd/database"

log_file                        "/home/barul/musique/.mpd/mpd.log"

error_file                      "/home/barul/musique/.mpd/mpd.error.log"

####################### OPTIONAL PATHS ########################

state_file 			"/home/barul/musique/.mpd/state"

pid_file                        "/home/barul/musique/.mpd/mpd.pid"

####################### DAEMON OPTIONS ########################

user                            "barul"

bind_to_address                 "localhost"

port                            "6600"

################################################################

----------

## Poussin

et que raconte les fichiers de log quand tu fais le --create-db

----------

## barul

En fait rien de bien spécial, je vois bien les "Added *.mp3" de ce style :

```
Aug 17 14:50 : update: added Anthrax/1988 - State of Euphoria/05 - Who Cares Wins.mp3
```

Mais pas d'erreurs

----------

## Poussin

et donc le fichier database n'est pas créé? Tu ne veux pas vérifié si, à tout hasard, il n'a pas été créé dans le rep par défaut (/var/Je/ne/sais/plus/mpd/)

----------

## barul

Eh bien, problème résolu on dirait bien.

J'ai supprimé /var/lib/mpd*, mon /etc/mpd.conf, j'ai réemergé, j'ai réecrit le mpd.conf à la main, j'ai bien fait un mpd --create-db, d'après le mpd.log tout était ajouté, et là en effet, ncmpcpp avait bien toute la db de disponible.

Merci beaucoup.

----------

## Poussin

Tiens c'est quoi l'avantage de ncmpcpp par rapport à ncmpc? (s'il y en a un...)

----------

## barul

Je n'en ai aucune idée, je n'ai toujours utilisé que ncmpcpp, désolé…

----------

